
No AI in humor: R2-D2 walks into a bar, doesn’t get the joke - jonbaer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/no-ai-in-humor-r2-d2-walks-into-a-bar-doesnt-get-the-joke/2019/03/31/b536bbf4-53c5-11e9-aa83-504f086bf5d6_story.html
======
karmakaze
"For comedians that’s job security. Bishop said her parents were happy when
her brother became a full-time comedy writer because it meant he wouldn’t be
replaced by a machine."

I'll state for the record that this too will fall, sooner than expected. I was
surprised by AlphaGo. That day divided my worldview into before and after the
way the moon landing did for an earlier generation.

The post also says that AI has no need for humour which is false. Predicting
and detecting when outcome doesn't match predictions has immense value in
directing where to look to learn. But that's just funny strange, not funny
haha. Ok, so then we have something that doesn't match predictions but _does_
match something unexpected, now that's funny--and useful to AI.

